
Facebook to rebrand: 'privacy-focused messaging and social networking platform' - jeho
https://abcnews.go.com/Business/facebook-rebrand-privacy-focused-messaging-social-networking-platform/story?id=61510020
======
detaro
source already submitted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19321609](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19321609)

------
uberman
Facebook to "rebrand" as "privacy-focused"...

I laughed so hard a peed a little

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here.

